# Calisi's baby.



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

This is Calisi and her baby cosmo. Calisi was reascued from a cupord in a bad state and pregnant. she had 5 kittens but only one suvived. we named him cosmo. they are both doing well


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

So sweeet, both of them. Are you keeping Cosmo? He looks like my dearly departed Bruno. Shame you're not in Italy... You're not, are you????


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwww they are both gorgeous!:001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

They are gorgeous, but are they going to be indoor, or only out in sheltered enclosures? In Oz, so many beautiful white cats reach middle age, with skin cancers on ears, nose and even eyes. It is heartbreaking to see.

Does calisi mean something? It's thrown me, as in Oz, I'm sure that since myxomitosis has faded a bit, the Oz gov't released the calisi virus to kill rabbits. Is your cat a rabbit killer?


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 12, 2012)

is the name off game of thrones?

gorgeous baby, so sad that only one survived =[


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

I live in the uk. Calisi got her name from, game of thrones, calisi is a lady with white hair and is half dragon. with the cat having white fur and a orange fire tail. calisi seems just right. the cat virus is spelt calici rather than calisi. I am not sure yet if I am keeping them. but mum will be spayed and cosmo vaccinated. Not sure it they will e indoor cats as i live by meny fields so its safe for cats. I used to have an all white male cat. and I always put dun cream on his ears on warm days and he never had any problems. so if i do keep them they will also have sun cream on ears before going in the sun


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

yes jazz  it is . lucky we dont have as much sun here as in aus lol


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 12, 2012)

the game of thrones name is spelt Khaleesi =] but i dont think it really matters! 

side note - i freaking love game of thrones 

the australian sun is very brutal... skin cancer is extremely common. So i think its just more important in Australia to keep white cats inside then in other parts of the world


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what darlings, i couldnt part with either of them, they look so settled and if you did it would be great if they went together


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

thats what im thinking. they need to stey together


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope you keep them... they are both beautiful!


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

more photos at 3 weeks old




























And RAAAAAWWW Calisi's dragon lol


----------

